# How long does it take Zantac to make you feel better?



## Angie_d (Feb 20, 2012)

My doctor thinks I have an ulcer because I've been having this terrible gnawing, hollow feeling in my stomach. She put me on Zantac twice a day, but I'm not sure if it's really helping. The gnawing feeling seems to be less but now I feel like my esophagus is full all the time. And that there's something stuck in it. Even have the feeling like there's a marble stuck in my throat at times. I've read that these are all symptoms of acid reflux or GERD, but I wasn't really having those symptoms until I started the zantac. Does anyone have any experience with this? I need help. I've been through so much the last 3 months. Even had my gallbladder taken out because they thought it was that at first. Oh...I've been taking the zantac for 6 days, twice a day. I was up all night last night with the pain.


----------



## Linda46 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angie_d said:


> My doctor thinks I have an ulcer because I've been having this terrible gnawing, hollow feeling in my stomach. She put me on Zantac twice a day, but I'm not sure if it's really helping. The gnawing feeling seems to be less but now I feel like my esophagus is full all the time. And that there's something stuck in it. Even have the feeling like there's a marble stuck in my throat at times. I've read that these are all symptoms of acid reflux or GERD, but I wasn't really having those symptoms until I started the zantac. Does anyone have any experience with this? I need help. I've been through so much the last 3 months. Even had my gallbladder taken out because they thought it was that at first. Oh...I've been taking the zantac for 6 days, twice a day. I was up all night last night with the pain.


How did your doctor diagnose it? I thought you needed to do tests to confirm the presence of an ulcer. If you have had your gallbladder removed and it wasn't that, I would be making absolutely sure before taking any medication. Also, the "marble stuck in my throat at times" that you mentioned. I would be getting that checked for sure. Linda


----------



## Angie_d (Feb 20, 2012)

Never mind. I talked to my doctor and she switched me over to Prilosec and I'm feeling much better now. And from what I've read online it can take up to 6 weeks for the actual ulcer to heal.







But at least with the prilosec it doesn't hurt so much.


----------



## Linda46 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angie_d said:


> Never mind. I talked to my doctor and she switched me over to Prilosec and I'm feeling much better now. And from what I've read online it can take up to 6 weeks for the actual ulcer to heal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking, do you smoke?Linda


----------



## Angie_d (Feb 20, 2012)

Linda46 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, do you smoke?Linda


No, I don't mind you asking, nor do I smoke.


----------

